# FS:I have a fluval profile 1500,it is 130 gallons and dimensions are 60"L, 24"W, 25"H



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

*FS:I have a fluval profile 1500,it is 130 gallons and dimensions are 60"L, 24"W, 25"H*

I have a fluval profile 1500, it is 130 gallons and dimensions are 60"L, 24"W, 25"H. i had this tank in opporation for about 6 months and i had in storage for the past 6 months thinking that i would set it up later. i am selling the tank because i decided that two tanks is enough. the system will come with everything that you would get when you buy it new except the cannister filters and i upgraded the heater to an eheim, i will also throw in a spare light and bulbs for all three light fictures. i also have an aquauvlitraviolet uv sterilizer, that i will add in for an extra $100. i have lots of other aquarium supplies so let me know if you need anything else.

retails for $2899.99 Fluval Profile 1500 Black

my price is $800

my cell# is 604 835 3403

thanks josh


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a good deal for this tank! Very nice designer type tank. Not the typical cheap pine stand look. I'd buy it if I didn't have one already! 

Cheers
Junior


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Thats a really nice tank setup. Looks like it comes in a couple different color options. What color is your stand?


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

It's the black one.

Thanks josh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

bump it to the top

thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Here are the pics of the tank. I also have a 48" Coralife Aqualight pro 150W HQI. It will come with two 150W HQI bulbs (one new and one used), two new 96W PC actinics, and two 150W HQI Coralife ballasts (one new and one used). 

further question my cell # is 604 835 3403

thanks josh


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

